# Brag Time! Mira Finished Her AXJ (Agility) Title!!!!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

My baby girl finished her AXJ title this weekend!! I am sooooo proud of her. It was one of those amazing runs too, where everything was just perfect. Of course, I did not get it on video. I even had someone to video tape, but my tape was full on my camera!!! Ug... I did get her other jumpers run on video, but she knocked a bar. It was still a nice run though. She also picked up her 2nd AX leg, so only need one more of those. Her boo boos were one knocked bar in JWW and a tunnel/a-frame discrimination in standard. Everything else was beautiful.

Barley and I had one of our rare 0 for 4 weekends...  His first run he was just SOOO amped up (or maybe I was since it was only 6 dogs after running Mira) he was a tornado, ran a great fast course, but took 3 bars with him. Then just one boo boo on each run... Oh well, it happens  And I am pretty sure he thinks he did fantastic (and he did)!

Mira JWW Run (Exc Std B 20")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMHPbK9E28

Barley JWW RUn (Exc Std B 24")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uwT2U97uUA

Below are some pictures, enjoy!

Mira on her title run (this is my favorite picture)










Mira - First jump on Standard run










Mira on the table








http://www.sdgoldens.com/news2009/agility_trial_12.5.09/images/Agility_Dec_2009_036.jpg

Mira coming out of the chute










Barley barking at me on the table, he just has to share how he feels about stopping... 










Barley going over the panel jump










Picture I took with my cell phone of Mira and her title ribbon (I just had to share it instantly!)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Great action shots! Your pups look 'perfectly intense' and joyful about their work.
How lucky for all of you!
I'm jealous:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's awesome! BIG congratulations! Loved the photos, the one with the title ribbon was my favorite.
Your weather looks great, send some this way! (winter storm warning here for tomorrow)


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That is FANTASTIC Mira and Jessica!!!! What an incredible team! To think she has not been running that long. 

I love the photos, I like Barley over the panel you can see how exuberant he was. 

a big 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mira...YOU ROCK! That is sooo awesome, I am proud of ALL of you. Barley, you'll get 'em next time. How fun.

Will Mira be published in the GRNews?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks!

We got lucky with the weather. It was cool and threatening to rain, but stayed clear. Plus the dogs LOVE the cool weather. The rain is pouring today!!! First big rain of the winter...

They do not get published in the GRNews until they finish the MX/MXJ... So not yet  Although you will find her in the field issue! Keep an eye out for her...

I still need to get something in for Barley's ADHF... I get stuck on what to write 

I am very proud of Mira and Barley, we LOVE this game. I hope that always shows in video, pictures and our general demeanor at trials!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohoo! Congrats! Was that the Escondido trial?

Did you decide if you're doing any of the Pomona stuff around Christmas?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay!!!!!! Congratulations to you and Mira! Your dogs look so happy to be running for you - what a joy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! Yes, that was at the Escondido trial. I don't think we will be up there this month, because we have quite a few trials coming up locally... and my wallet can only afford so many!  I will be sure to let you know when we come up there though!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Congratulations to both Mira and you


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

A big congratulations to you and your talented goldens!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

YAY Mira!!! I am in love with Mira!!! I love the pictures and love watching her run on youtube


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love her too, you can't have her!!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## MaineMom (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats!Love the videos!!!She is one fast girl


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Just now catching up once more..What a great time you had and the pictures are terriffic. Excellent job by all..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Please move to Maine to I can take lessons from you!

Seriously , you do such an inspiring job with your goldens Congratulations to Mira and you.


----------

